# ET the DT is a Pig!



## FunnyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Is there any way I can convince ET NOT to elimate in his house? I have tried everything from bedding, to grass, to nothing and he always uses it for a toilet. I can give him a nice soak and he will do his stuff in the bath and later that night his house will be FULL of urine. Sometimes with urates, sometimes without. Feces is not as often but he does do it. He has a small dogloo for a house and if it is really cold, I bring him in to sleep in the dog crates. (Also fun to **** in)

I cannot leave him to cruise the house as it is not really tort proof with all of the computer wires he is so attracted to decorating his shell with, and with the dogs. Besides, he generally will take a nice big crap and walk through it with only one foot. When we come home we can see ET tracks all over the carpet. I once tried letting him roam the bathroom when it was cold but of course he HAD to pee down the heating duct and it smelled like DT **** for a month! 

Also, what do you guys use the clean and sanitize your enclosures? 

Thanks


----------



## Laura (May 21, 2009)

Thats what animals do. Thier House is like a burrow in the wild.. they pee and poop in the burrow to keep with humidity.. 
Its not safe to allow your torts to roam the floors of your house. Too many foreign objects they might eat. Chemicals from cleaning, and usually too cold. 
What is Gross to us is completely normal and natural for these wild animals.


----------



## FunnyGirl (May 21, 2009)

OK. I can buy that. I was told when I first got him from the tortoise people that they generally do not mess in their food or their bedding. I found that to be totally wrong. Your answer is much more natural.


----------



## dmmj (May 21, 2009)

while mine don't poop in their food they love to poop in their home, it is what they do, lol your post made me laugh.


----------



## sharlan (May 22, 2009)

It seems like when one of mine manages to get into the house, first thing he does is poop and pee under the kitchen table.


----------



## FunnyGirl (May 22, 2009)

I don't feel so alone anymore. Thanks! I thought I had an unhousebreakable tort!


----------

